
Google Likely to Replace Android With Chrome - kjhughes
http://www.thestreet.com/story/11934508/1/google-likely-to-replace-android-with-chrome-os.html
======
Zigurd
FTA: "This article was written by an independent contributor, separate from
TheStreet's regular news coverage."

And he's smoking crack.

There is only the scantest evidence Google is putting in a wholehearted effort
to make ChromeOS touch friendly, never mind telephony-friendly. A few years
ago there was a tablet mock-up leaked. It never made it to market.

